

Ask HN: Options for super cheap SSL certificates? - bradhe

Often times when I am working on a project or demo, I want SSL purely for basic privacy. I can host my apps for ~$15&#x2F;mn in AWS, so spending $60+&#x2F;yr for an SSL certificate seems silly...especially when I don&#x27;t think this thing is really going anywhere yet.<p>Self-signed isn&#x27;t a great option as I don&#x27;t want to distribute my own signing cert to potential customers&#x2F;people using or testing my app.<p>Am I missing a trick? What do you guys do?
======
PaulBurke
I agree with you, Self-Sign certificate never works for website security due
to some limitations. As you need an SSL certificate for testing purpose, the
certificate must come up with high security and privacy.

Spending $60/year is a silly thing if one only wish to test his website. But
what is he can get SSL with high security & privacy with lowest price ever!

Get Comodo PositiveSSL certificate from CheapSSLSecurity.com, here you can get
it a only $4.80/Year with 90% heavy discount.

2048-bit Comodo PositveSSL Certificate comes up with up to 256-bit strong
encryption length & compatible with 99.9% web & mobile browsers.

Click here to get Comodo PositiveSSL Certificate at only $4.80 -
[https://cheapsslsecurity.com/comodo/positivessl.html](https://cheapsslsecurity.com/comodo/positivessl.html).

~~~
Roney
Oh dear... I got same certificate at $3.50/Year at
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com](https://www.cheapsslshop.com)

I did comparison at the time of purchase and I never found lower than
cheapsslshop. They also sell other certs at huge discount.

~~~
PaulBurke
FYI this price is only available for limited time period. The actual SSL
certificate price is $7.00.

But at [http://www.cheapsslsecurity.com/](http://www.cheapsslsecurity.com/)
you can get it at $4.80 on 24x7x365 bases.

~~~
Roney
Right but at this time it would be wise decision to go for cheapsslshop.com
when OP requiring SUPER CHEAP SSL.

------
smt88
For demos, buy a wildcard certificate, and put all of them on subdomains.

For projects (assuming you mean something you're releasing to the public), use
a reputable SSL provider, however much it costs. The most expensive are a few
hundred a year. Even if you have 10 projects running simultaneously (which is
unlikely), that's only ~$3k, which is a pretty easy amount of money to make
back.

A more realistic number of projects is around 3, and a cheap certificate could
easily be less than $100. You can change the domains as you shut down and
start up new projects, so your total every year doesn't have to be more than a
few hundred.

~~~
florin5255
If you are managing multiple subdomains then wildcard ssl is the best option
to securing them. It will save your time and money from multiple certificate
management and purchase.

I found certificate vendor who offers low-cost wildcard ssl certificate at $42
- [https://www.ssl2buy.com/alphassl-
wildcard.php](https://www.ssl2buy.com/alphassl-wildcard.php)

------
victorso
Maybe StartSSL is enough for you
[https://www.startssl.com/?app=1](https://www.startssl.com/?app=1) (not so
easy to setup, but there are some tips www.troyhunt.com/2013/09/the-complete-
guide-to-loading-free-ssl.html)

Other option, if you can wait for the future
[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

~~~
juanuys
Yep, they have a free option which I've used before.

